# quick question



## SallyRose (May 12, 2009)

Hi there, Im a newer hedgie owner, and I a question about cages. I have decided to build her a cage out of those storage shelves. I have seen lots of examples on here, but not sure what i should put on the bottom so she doesnt hurt her legs?....could i put carpet on top of some sort of plastic?. or should i make it linoleum flooring?.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Linoleum works, you can also use coroplast (like the plastic real estate signs) or any other safe, water resistant material. Then just put your liner over that.


----------

